# Results from Today's Trip:



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Yet more progress! My shot placement was a little more erratic this time, but I managed to get at least one bulls-eye for every group of ten shots (every target.) Here are two of my best targets of the day. (Smith M&P 9, 7 yards.) I especially like the one where I darn near tore the bulls-eye out! :mrgreen: I think I'm getting better at "feeling" when I do something wrong. For example, I could tell as soon as the shot went off that the lowest shot in the first target was going to be bad.



















By the time I was finishing up, I had the range to myself, so I stole a sillouette target from the next lane, taped up the holes, and tried an experiment. I ran the target out to 10 yards and loaded my last 5 shots into my mag. Then I closed my eyes for 30 seconds and tried to put myself in the mindset that I had just awoke to the infamous "bump" in the night and was about to catch sight of the BG.

I planned it out that I would fired 4 quick shots center mass and then try for 1 head shot at the end. This was very instructive. Since I was focused on shooting the BG quickly, I realized that I hardly looked at the sights, but rather focused on the target. I got 1 hit center chest, 1 hit in his left clavicle, 1 in the left shoulder, 1 miss, and then managed to put the head shot through his left eye. Not what I was expecting, but at least he'd be dead or at least severly injured. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Looking good RT :smt023 keep it up and pretty soon you can give Mike instructions. :anim_lol:

Seriously, you are doing very good just keep it up.

:smt1099


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Very good! Next time you get to the range, try this: press the trigger (with X + .01 pounds of pressure), but when the gun fires, keep holding the trigger all the way back. Then slowly release the trigger until you hear/feel a soft "click." See if that has any effect on the results.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.



milquetoast said:


> Very good! Next time you get to the range, try this: press the trigger (with X + .01 pounds of pressure), but when the gun fires, keep holding the trigger all the way back. Then slowly release the trigger until you hear/feel a soft "click." See if that has any effect on the results.


Milque, I actually have been keeping the trigger back and only releasing it as far as the click. I forgot to do it today during the first few targets but then I got back on track. It seems to help a little, but not much. I think today I just lost a little patience and was squeezing too fast.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*smile*

:smt066:smt066:smt033:smt023 Keep it up.:smt023 Progress is fun:mrgreen:


----------



## uncle ben (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking good, but where's the pic of the last target??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just keep shooting and if you get a chance shoot with a old timer or ex-LEO or take a corse at the range. You can pick up a lot if you do. Good luck.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Where do you shoot at? I'm looking for a shooting buddy.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Where do you shoot at? I'm looking for a shooting buddy.


I'd love to join you, but I'm up in the bay area, so unless you wanna drive 6 hours... :mrgreen:


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

uncle ben said:


> Looking good, but where's the pic of the last target??


Yeah, I know I should have brought it home, but for some reason I tossed that one before I left.


----------



## Fastlane225 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Glock what part of L.A. are you in? My G/F and I live in San Fernando and shoot at the firing line in burbank.


----------

